# 1990 chevy silverado 1500 heater & a/c controls not working?



## hunter123420 (May 20, 2009)

No power to A/C & heater control head??? was working fine this morning when i went to work, when i came out to start my truck it wouldn't, notice I had a loose battery terminal. when i got in my truck noticed no power the those controls I checked fused it was fine anybody have any ideas what is wrong????


----------



## swannkm (Dec 19, 2009)

*Heater control issue*

Did you ever figure out what the problem was? I'm having the same issue today. Let me know.

Thanks,
kevin


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

i had that happen in a 92 and it was the harness beind the dash had come loose. hope that helps.


----------



## richland (Mar 3, 2012)

*1990 chevy*

When you say the harness plug was unhooked behind the dash, do you mean the actual plug to the heater control or further down the harness?


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

I was having some instrument panel light problems that i couldnt figure out , the fuse was good but for some reason it still didnt work . changed fuse and it worked , i think it had some sort of build up on the terminals that blocked the current but it wasnt blown.


----------



## Kevin Buckner (9 mo ago)

swannkm said:


> *Heater control issue*
> 
> Did you ever figure out what the problem was? I'm having the same issue today. Let me know.
> 
> ...


No it well light up but not all the way and won't work at all 9


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

…..what.,,, after 10yr.

maybe start a new thread andtell us what the issue is (today)


----------



## Kevin Buckner (9 mo ago)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

A picture of a heater assm..

Picture worth alotta words, but I'm speechless.


----------

